# 150 watt hps grow



## ddot773 (Oct 3, 2008)

i know it depends on what strain your growing and how long your in the veg state for but can anyone estimate an average yield for a 150 watt hps


----------



## Der Panzer (Oct 3, 2008)

The answer is FIVE.


//no, nobody can answer that too many variables


----------



## ddot773 (Oct 4, 2008)

5 grams? 3 months of growing with a 150 hps will give me 5 grams? i could use the $75 im buying the hps with and get 3.5 for the $60. That cant be accurate. so if a 400 watter can produce at least an ounce a plant, so...

400/2=200 200watts=28/2 and 28/2=14 grams so DAMN......... Dats about right.... fuck.... this shit sucks.... fuck that 150 hps.. Thanks man


----------



## pdillo (Oct 4, 2008)

i've always liked pipedreams little simple 150w dwc 

International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - Pipedream"s 150w Tiny Bubbler System


----------



## PocketsOnSwole (Oct 5, 2008)

LOL the answer isn't 5 grams. He's telling you there's too many factors to determine what kind of yield you will get from a 150 watt hps. It depends on the size of your grow area, nutrients, etc. You can get a good yield if you do all the right things and give your plant the right amount of love. Good luck!


----------



## T.H.Cammo (Oct 6, 2008)

Der Panzer said:


> The answer is FIVE.
> 
> 
> //no, nobody can answer that too many variables


Yeah! I can answer - it goes something like this:

If you are an expert, and do everything right, you can yield up to, about 5 1/4 oz. dry - max. Maybe just a bit more, if you are real good (or real lucky).

If you are an average, experienced, grower; you will get about half that (2 3/4 oz. dry).

If you are a complete newb and this is your first grow you will be lucky to get a quarter of that (about 1 1/2 oz. dry). That is, if your plants make it to harvest at all! The more studying you do now will greatly improve your odds (and yield)!

Now, if your "skill level" is somewhere in between these three examples - your yield will be somewhere in between too. Just remember this "The less you know about growing - the more "dumb luck" has to do with it!".


----------



## mbpdavies (Oct 6, 2008)

A 150w HPS has the potential to give u a nice harvest provided you do a little homework. The most important thing will be to utilise as much of the light as possible. Look into training methods such as LST and SGROG setups to allow you to keep the bud tops at an even height allowing them to all fully utilise those precious lumens! With a nice plant well trained i think you could get yourself a nice Oz and maybe a little more if you're lucky. PM me if you have any questions. Good luck!


----------



## BlackHit (Apr 13, 2009)

T.H.Cammo said:


> Yeah! I can answer - it goes something like this:
> 
> If you are an expert, and do everything right, you can yield up to, about 5 1/4 oz. dry - max. Maybe just a bit more, if you are real good (or real lucky).
> 
> ...



This is the most accurate information I have seen. I just finished my first grow using a 150w, and I pulled 57 grams at about 70% dry off four small plants, so he was pretty spot on with that estimate. If there is a next time for me I will hopefully pull closer to 3 oz


----------



## Irie Rasta Ganja Farmer (Nov 7, 2009)

Has anyone used a Sun System 250 watt hps? I am going to start my first grow in January and I am still deciding on lighting. I have a medical card and I can have 3 plants in flower and 3 in veg at any time. I am going to build 2 seperate "cabinets" for flower/veg. I am only focused on the veg cabinet now, until I get this figured out a lil better. I don't need to worry too much about stealth. I have a note from the doc. I am going to buy a cabinet/locker of some sort from a hardware store. I'm lookin at approx. 30inches by 24inches, 18inches by 36inches, or something close that fits my budget. I can only have 3 plants in veg at one time so I dont need much space. Height is not an issue. I have approx 6 and a half vertical feet to work with.
My main questions are...
1.Is the Sun System 250watt HPS gonna be too hot in there? It has the ballast and light build into one piece. I understand I need to ventilate. I intend to use a 4inch in-line duct fan to suck air from the light, one more intake fan, a circulation fan and a few air holes. The Light also has a glass pane between the light and plants to keep the heat confined.

2. Is the 250 watt light over kill for this space? Would the 150watt version be easier to cool and still provide enough lumens for 3 plants without adding cfl's?
If I need to add cfl's Im gonna stick with a 250w light.

Any help will be appreciated. I am very new at this!

Thanks for your patience and help new friends! 

Irie Rasta!


----------



## BIG!E! (Nov 5, 2010)

My first grow I got 83 grams. In a 4ft by 2ft space. I used a 150 watt sun system. The nutes were advanced nutes 3 part system I also used big bud to help with the flowering. The space was fully reflective. I grew in a 5 gallon dwc and it was bagseed from some super stress. It was an exciting grow.


----------



## MMAFanatic (Nov 30, 2010)

BlackHit said:


> This is the most accurate information I have seen. I just finished my first grow using a 150w, and I pulled 57 grams at about 70% dry off four small plants, so he was pretty spot on with that estimate. If there is a next time for me I will hopefully pull closer to 3 oz


 I used almost 400 watts of Cfl and got just shy of 3 grams 
I would imagine with HPS plus a couple Cfls you could double mine


----------



## Stonetech (Nov 30, 2010)

I used 150w homemade cooltube setup with one plant in ebb and flow on my first grow and I harvested about 40g bone dry (in a 1.5' x 1.5' cab). I thought things went pretty well.


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Dec 2, 2010)

I've got 2 - 150s in my cab. I run a perpetual harvest and am currently getting about 1.5 oz every 10 days.


----------

